# Can anybody identify this weed?



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

I have a bunch of this stuff. If you think you know what this may be please post up! Thank you.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Here is another image.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Are these weeds growing in an area that remains quite wet?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

How tall are they? At first glance I wanted to say they look like a kind of nutsedge, but I'm not a 100% sure about that.

Look at this, http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/cypes.htm and see if their the same.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

It is wet in the spring, dry there now though.

They are only halfway to knee high.

I brought one to our local extension office and they said it was nutsedge. They just don't really look like the photos I've seen of nutsedge, including those in the link above.

I will pull one up tomorrow and try to get some better pics on a white paper background.

Thank you very much for the replies and link, it is much appreciated!


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like nutsedge to me, or at least some kind of sedge. 
Sedges have a triangular shaped stem. 
I've noticed that nutsedge seems to be doing especially well this year in my area.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

It's all over the north end of the field. All I have done to that section is cut the brush two years ago, which was mostly willow, and then use a generic roundup last year to kill more willow coming back up from the roots last year.

This hay field had been let go for over 12 years. I am bringing it back in sections and stages as I can, meaning when I can afford the equipment, fuel, seed, and time.

Here is a shot of the north end, you can see how much of this brown stuff is in there, a closeup of the head, plus a shot of a cross section, it's a little out of focus but you get the idea, it is round, not triangular... you can roll it between your fingers.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

The whole plant is only 8"-9" tall.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

If it is nutsedge, how do I get rid of it? I'm planting orchard grass for our mustangs, and the extension office representative said that stiff competition from a strong stand of orchard grass will push it out.


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I'd listen to the extension agent, he should know what he is talking about. Generally a thick stand of grass will control weeds better than about anything else.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Thank you, I'll work on that


----------

